# The fun part of working at a vet



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

:lol: all the baby animals we see!






































All of these were rescues....by our techs :lol:

First being a puppy who was brought in by a client--they were told he was 13 weeks old..he's like, 3 weeks old. They can't handle the care for an unweaned puppy so we bottle fed him

The next two kittens were orphaned kittens found by clients who were adopted by different techs. 

and the last one was a bunny saved from the mouth of one of our tech's dogs! :shock: He had a big wound on his leg and was almost completely hairless. Looked like a dead rat. She found he was still breathing and couldn't leave him out to die so she brought him in to at least give him a comfortable place to sleep that night. He survived the night so she whipped up some bottle formula and has been treating his wounds. He's healed up completely and has been putting on weight. Yesterday he opened his eyes for the first time and has begun hopping around. 


There are always rough things that happen back here, but the cute little babies sure do make things fun.


----------



## Koda (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm jealous, I loooooove seeing baby animals at work, but I'm not allowed to touch any of them :'( I'm a kennel attendant for the boarding cats and dogs and can't risk passing anything from the adult animals to the babies or vice versa.

Also, I want that bunny! It's sooooo cute.


----------



## harleraven (Sep 4, 2012)

AWWW! That little cottontail is so adorable! Poor little thing.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

It's definitely a lot of fun.

The not so fun part is working with the petsmart animals. Rainbow, the petsmart distributor, is terrible. You would not believe what we see with the rodents on a daily basis. Guys, don't get your rodents from petsmart. Seriously. .-.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Looks like you had more fun than I ever did... ;-)


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

I always wanted to be a vet. But you have to be good at maths to be one.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Awwwwwwwww :3


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

Awww! I love the baby bunny. Great photos!


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

oh my great fishy betta god!! they are adorable!! 
I want to be a vet as well but right now working on just trying to get a reasonable trust-worthy babysitter so i can take more steps towards that dream.

Thank you so much for the photo :-D i envy you :lol:


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

those are too adorable! I couldn't be a vet, or working with them. I wouldn't be able to handle the other side of things


----------

